# Grout Help



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

I have a backsplash to do next week. It's one inch glass and metal tile.

Starquartz is telling me that all of their urethane grouts will scratch the metal tile. They are recommending standard grout.

My understanding is that standard grout should not be used with glass tile in that if there is any movement, the grout may break the glass tile.

Need some options guys. Thanks.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

I've always used a non-sanded epoxy grout. never a problem.


----------



## Alfred Einstein (Mar 8, 2011)

If the grout joints are 1/8" or smaller you'll have to go with unsanded. Otherwise just listen to the manufacturer!


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

I've used SL with no problems, just hold back on the powder 25-30% and let it start to set up some so its not so runny. You will have to mix smaller batches or use a 5 gal bucket with ice water in it to float the SL bucket in while you are grouting.


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm having a brain fart.....

SL?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

katoman said:


> Starquartz is telling me that all of their urethane grouts will scratch the metal tile. They are recommending standard grout.



Not true. StarGlass is made specifically for glass and metal tile. I have used it over both without issue. I heard there has been a recent price drop too. 

StarGlass is urethane and will have some flex to it whereas cementitious and epoxy won't. 

StarGlass is the answer!


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

Alfred Einstein said:


> If the grout joints are 1/8" or smaller you'll have to go with unsanded. Otherwise just listen to the manufacturer!


not TRUE go look into LATICRETE permacolor grout. The sand is very fine and I use it alot over travertine tight joints that are very tight using the TLS system.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Alfred Einstein (Mar 8, 2011)

Dan I am sorry for my ignorance! lol... We don't have Laticrete around here. From what I have been reading I really want to try this stuff out!

Gee the more I am on here I am finding out how bad my area sucks for supplies!


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

I wasnt trying to pick on ya. The permacolor grout is the best sanded grout out period. It could be used in Katoman original tile install he is having issues with now..


where in WV are ya


----------



## Alfred Einstein (Mar 8, 2011)

Lol by all means if I am wrong I want to know it so I dont look like a jacka$$! lol

I live in Huntington, wv. It says on their website ABC supply co here in Huntington sells laticrete products but they are a roofing supply company.

For the most part it is ultraflex II and regular old grout around here :sad:


----------



## bazemk1979 (May 20, 2009)

Non sanded,and wont scratch a thing,just grout it and try to clean the tilewith grouting float as much as you can so you dont iven have to rub wash it,just wait to dry off and buff it out with tile which will polish the whole thing.

If by any chance you cant clean the tile very good with the float,then just do light rub wash and light pass with clean water,waith to dry off another 2 hrs and just buff it with clean cloth or towel.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

....or just use StarGlass and have the best install possible :whistling


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

angus242 said:


> Not true. StarGlass is made specifically for glass and metal tile. I have used it over both without issue. I heard there has been a recent price drop too.
> 
> StarGlass is urethane and will have some flex to it whereas cementitious and epoxy won't.
> 
> StarGlass is the answer!


That's what I thought, but StarGlass is telling me no, don't use it. WTF?

I'm going to contact their head office tomorrow and get a difinitive answer.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I think you talked to a janitor or something :laughing:

Right on their website:
_"StarGlass Grout is a ground-breaking, one of a kind product, specially designed for use with glass and metal tile._"


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Here's what happened. The job is for my sister. I gave her the supplier in Toronto. He tells her that Stargquartz is telling him not to use it.

So tomorrow I'll make a few calls and find out what's going on. As far as I know this is the best product for the job.

In fact, I'm going now to their web site and try and get some answers.

Just checked. Yup, it's for glass and metal. Something fishy going on here.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Ok, here it is - the starquartz rep says there are tiny amounts of glass in the starglass grout that will make tiny scratches on the metal tiles.

He is not recommending it's use in this application.


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

Alwaysconfusd11 said:


> I've always used a non-sanded epoxy grout. never a problem.


Dito....


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I still call BS. I've used it over metal but I'm not the one warrantying the job.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Ok, decision time. Here are the options -

1 - standard stain resistant unsanded grout. If there is movement it could crack the glass tiles.

2 - epoxy grout. Better than the standard, but may also crack the glass tile.

3 - Starquartz. Won't break the glass tile, but a small chance of tiny scratching. Maybe.

Keep in mind this job was framed last summer. Not 100% sure there will be no movement.

Angus, would really appreciate your input on this. Would you use the Starquartz? I think you're going to say yes.

I've used the Starglass and there are tiny granuals in it. But never with metal tiles.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

HandyHails said:


> I'm having a brain fart.....
> 
> SL?


Sorry - SpectraLock made by Laticrete.


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

I thought you would laugh KATO.............hope ya got your issues fixed. i know its a gas job. But in the end its for your sister and hopefully she will feed ya more than water and ramon noodles


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Katoman,

Talked with StarQuartz. Not sure who you talked to but the info you received was _crap_. You can absolutely use StarGlass over the metal. They suggested to use a soft rubber float instead of an epoxy one. But that was the only "restriction".

:thumbup:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Those rubber stone floats are sweet! I've been using those for everything now + they're much lighter for overhead stuff


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

BARWALT is the bomb for floats:whistling:whistling Oh yeah just to let ya know I got some free toys from them as well. They sent me 8 new floats they rock:thumbsup: The guy who glues the floats together has been there over 20 years


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I only use Barwalt trowels and floats. Good stuff. Made is USA!!!!!

Well, not all of their stuff is, just the stainless steel changeable blade system:


----------



## tripster (Jun 30, 2007)

Hey Katoman,

Was wondering what schluter profile you are using between your metal and glass tiles. Don't you still have to fill the void between the profile, and tile with grout. Are you going to use two different colors of grout? 

Waiting for pics of the final project


----------

